# هل صلب المسيح



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا الحقيقة عجبني الحوار و حبيت ادخل فيه بعد اذنكم طبعا
و الحقيقة انا عندي مجرد سؤال
انتوا بتقولوا ان الله اتجسد في المسيح عشان يتصلب و يخلص الناس من خطاياها صح؟
ياريت لو تجاوب بنعم او لا


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*نقل لعدم التشتيت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي Bakr*

*تم النقل لعم التشتيت*
*وأي سؤال تريده أكتبه في سؤال خاص بك*
*وبعون الله سنجيبك*​


Bakr قال:


> و الحقيقة انا عندي مجرد سؤال
> انتوا بتقولوا ان الله اتجسد في المسيح عشان يتصلب و يخلص الناس من خطاياها صح؟
> ياريت لو تجاوب بنعم او لا


 
*نعـ +++ـم*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انا هأفترض معاك (مجرد إفتراض) إنه نعم زي ما انتوا بتقولوا

طيب ليه ربنا ما غفرش الخطايا دي من غير فداء و لا غيره
ما بدل انه يتجسد في المسيح و المسيح اللي هو في نظركم (الله في صورة الانسان) يتبهدل و يتهزأ و يتمسح بيه الارض ما كان يغفرها و خلاص
انتوا بتقولوا انه اتصلب ليخلص الناس من الخطايا يعني اي خطايا الانسان يعملها
يبقى المفروض انه فكرة الحساب دي ملغية اساسا لانه مفيش خطايا للانسان اصلا
و انه اي واحد ممكن يسقط في بحر الخطايا و الذنوب و يقول وايه يعني ما المسيح فدى خطاياي على الصليب ما انا كده كده في الجنه
و زيي زي اللي قاعد في الكنيسه من الرهبان و القسيسين قاعد بيتعبد
و لما تبقى حياتنا كده طب ايه الفائده منها ؟


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفداء*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي Bakr*



Bakr قال:


> انا هأفترض معاك (مجرد إفتراض) إنه نعم زي ما انتوا بتقولوا


 
*أفتراض من وجهة نظرك طبعاً *
*أما من جهتي "أقرأ توقيعي"*​ 



Bakr قال:


> انتوا بتقولوا انه اتصلب ليخلص الناس من الخطايا يعني اي خطايا الانسان يعملها
> يبقى المفروض انه فكرة الحساب دي ملغية اساسا لانه مفيش خطايا للانسان اصلا
> و انه اي واحد ممكن يسقط في بحر الخطايا و الذنوب و يقول وايه يعني ما المسيح فدى خطاياي على الصليب ما انا كده كده في الجنه
> و زيي زي اللي قاعد في الكنيسه من الرهبان و القسيسين قاعد بيتعبد
> و لما تبقى حياتنا كده طب ايه الفائده منها ؟


 
*أخي هذا الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة*​ 
*لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*لأن الفداء تم للخلاص من الخطية الأصلية "سبب مجئ المسيح"*
*وهي خطية أبينا أدم وبسببها قد مات موتاً أبدياً "روحياً ثم جسدياً"*
*وكان يجب علي الله أن يفديه وينقذه من العبودية التي وضع نفسة فيها هو وبنيه من بعده*

*فلهذا جاء المسيح ليفدي وينقذ*
*وأيضاً ليعطي خلاص وسبل للتوبة لمن يخطئ*

*فالفداء الكفاري حدث مرة واحدة بموت السيد المسيح فوق الصليب*
*ونحن نتمتع ببركاته عندما نعتمد ونصتبغ بل وندفن معه*

*أما الفداء التوبي هو الخلاص من الخطايا التي أفعلها أنا بأرادتي *
*أتخلص منها بالتوبة المنسحقة والدموع مستغلاً بركات الفداء الكفاري لقبول توبتي*​ 

*أما عن*


Bakr قال:


> ما بدل انه يتجسد في المسيح و المسيح اللي هو في نظركم (الله في صورة الانسان) يتبهدل و يتهزأ و يتمسح بيه الارض ما كان يغفرها و خلاص


 
*هذا هو مقدار حبه لنا*​ 


Bakr قال:


> طيب ليه ربنا ما غفرش الخطايا دي من غير فداء و لا غيره


 
*لا يا أخي *
*فأجرة الخطية هي موت*
*وكان يجب علي أدم أن يموت هو ونسله بسبب الخطية*
*فالخطية وجهت لله وليس لأخر *
*وبسبب هذا كان يجب علي الشخص المنقذ "الفادي"*
*أن يكون كالله أو أعظم منه*
*ولايوجد شخص يعادل الله أو يعلوه عظمة "حاشا"*

*فالفادي كان هو الله نفسه*
*فالفداء قد تم*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## obedience (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الأستاذ amirfikry :

شكرا على الإجابة ولكن إذا سمحت ممكن أن تذكر دليلك على هذا التفسير الذي أوردته. 

بالمناسبه هذه الإجابة أوجدت عندي أسإلة أخري لو سمحت لي طبعا أن أسأل و لكن بعد الاجابة على سؤالي هذا و شكرا.........


----------



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذ امير فكري
حضرتك قلت


> لأن الفداء تم للخلاص من الخطية الأصلية "سبب مجئ المسيح"
> وهي خطية أبينا أدم وبسببها قد مات موتاً أبدياً "روحياً ثم جسدياً"
> وكان يجب علي الله أن يفديه وينقذه من العبودية التي وضع نفسة فيها هو وبنيه من بعده
> 
> ...



انا عاوز اسألك
ايه الذنب اللي جناه السيد المسيح عشان يتحمل الخطيئة بتاعة ابونا آدم عليه السلام؟
و هل من العدل او المنطق ان يتحمل الشخص ذنب شخص اخر بدون ما يكون له اي علاقه به بمعنى انه السيد المسيح عليه السلام يتحمل ذنب ابوه آدم اللي بينهم و بين بعض آلآف الاجيال؟
طيب و ليه ربنا ما ارسلوش بدري شويه عن كده
يعني ارسل قبله الانبياء حوالي 10 او اكثر على ما اعتقد و بعدين ارسله بعد دول كلهم؟
طيب و الناس اللي كانت قبل ارساله يعملوا ايه زي قوم نوح و عاد و ثمود و قوم ابراهيم؟ خلاص دول متهيألي يتحملوا الخطيئة الاساسيه و لو ماتحملوهاش و انا واثق انك هتقولي كده يبقى الذنوب اللي هما عملوها ما تتغرفش لهم لانهم اساسا ما جتلهمش فرصة التوبه بواسطه المسيح زي ما انت اتفضلت و قلت الكلام ده 


> أتخلص منها بالتوبة المنسحقة والدموع مستغلاً بركات الفداء الكفاري لقبول توبتي



طيب هو فين العدل اساسا اللي بين البشر في الفداء اللي بتقولوا عليه؟




> فأجرة الخطية هي موت
> وكان يجب علي أدم أن يموت هو ونسله بسبب الخطية
> فالخطية وجهت لله وليس لأخر
> وبسبب هذا كان يجب علي الشخص المنقذ "الفادي"
> ...



انت بكلامك ده حطيت البشر كلهم في كفة و ساويتهم مع الله و دا غلط كبير 


و بعدين في تناقض بين كلامك و بعضه و لو ان دا هيدخلنا في موضوع تاني

انت قلت:


> فلهذا جاء المسيح ليفدي وينقذ
> وأيضاً ليعطي خلاص وسبل للتوبة لمن يخطئ




و بعدين قلت



> فالفادي كان هو (الله نفسه)
> فالفداء قد تم



يعني مين اللي فدى الله ام السيد المسيح؟

لو قلت الله يبقى انت بتقول انه الله و العياذ بالله من هذا القول انه (ميت) و دا غير منطقي بالمرة ولا يتجادل عليه اثنان
و لو قلت انه المسيح يبقى انت كده بتغلط في دينك


أرجو الرد


و شكراً


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*دليلي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي obedience*



obedience قال:


> الأستاذ amirfikry :
> شكرا على الإجابة ولكن إذا سمحت ممكن أن تذكر دليلك على هذا التفسير الذي أوردته.


 
*دليلي هو إيماني *
*وبعدها ما تعلمته من الكنيسة *
*وقبلهم كتابي المقدس*
*وقبلهم كلهم إلهي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

نسيت اقولك انت ساويتهم مع الله ليه

لان انت قلت ان اللي لازم يعمل الفداء يكون اعلى من الله او يساويه
طيب لو فرضنا انه المسيح اللي عمل الفداء
انت عاوز تقنعني ان المسيح مساوي لربنا حتى و لو كان ابنه؟


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> انا هأفترض معاك (مجرد إفتراض) إنه نعم زي ما انتوا بتقولوا
> 
> طيب ليه ربنا ما غفرش الخطايا دي من غير فداء و لا غيره
> ما بدل انه يتجسد في المسيح و المسيح اللي هو في نظركم (الله في صورة الانسان) يتبهدل و يتهزأ و يتمسح بيه الارض ما كان يغفرها و خلاص
> ...


 

الله قدوس و لا يقبل بالخطيئة
و الله عادل و يجب ان يعاقب المخطئ
لكن لا ننسى ان الله رحيم, لكن رحمته لا تتعارض مع قداسته و عدالته
لذلك بسبب محبته فدانا هو بالكفارة العادلة لمغفرة الخطايا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي Bakr*​


Bakr قال:


> انا عاوز اسألك
> ايه الذنب اللي جناه السيد المسيح عشان يتحمل الخطيئة بتاعة ابونا آدم عليه السلام؟
> و هل من العدل او المنطق ان يتحمل الشخص ذنب شخص اخر بدون ما يكون له اي علاقه به بمعنى انه السيد المسيح عليه السلام يتحمل ذنب ابوه آدم اللي بينهم و بين بعض آلآف الاجيال؟


 
*أخي السيد المسيح له المجد لم يفعل ذنباً *
*هذا صح*
*ولكنه حمل عنا ذنوبنا وأثامنا لليفدينا منها*
*فهو قد أحبنا وبذل نفسه عنا*​ 
*ما صَعِدَ أحَدٌ إلى السَّماءِ إلاَّ اَبنُ الإنسانِ الّذي نزَلَ مِنَ السَّماءِ. ​*14 *وكما رفَعَ موسى الحَـيَّةَ في البرِّيَّةِ، فكذلِكَ يَجبُ أنْ يُرفَعَ اَبنُ الإنسانِ. *15 *لينالَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِه الحياةَ الأبدِيَّةَ. *16 *هكذا أحبَّ اللهُ العالَمَ حتّى وهَبَ اَبنَهُ الأوحَدَ، فَلا يَهلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِه، بل تكونُ لَه الحياةُ الأبدِيَّةُ. *17 *واللهُ أرسَلَ اَبنَهُ إلى العالَمِ لا ليدينَ العالَمَ، بل ليُخلِّصَ بِه العالَمَ. *18 *فمَنْ يُؤمِنُ بالاَبنِ لا يُدانُ. ومَنْ لا يُؤمِنُ بِه دِينَ، لأنَّهُ ما آمَنَ باَبنِ اللهِ الأوحدِ. *​
​


Bakr قال:


> طيب و ليه ربنا ما ارسلوش بدري شويه عن كده
> يعني ارسل قبله الانبياء حوالي 10 او اكثر على ما اعتقد و بعدين ارسله بعد دول كلهم؟


 
*هذا هو ملئ الزمان*​ 
*أيُّها الرّبُّ أنتَ إلهي! أُعَظِّمُكَ وأحمَدُ اَسمَكَ لأنَّكَ صنَعتَ عجبًا وتَمَّمْتَ بحَقٍّ وصِدقٍ ما شِئتَهُ **مِنْ قديمِ الزمان "عهد قديم"*​ 
*أذاً هنا تكمن المشيئة*​ 
*فلمَّا تمَّ الزَّمانُ، أرسَلَ اللهُ ابنَهُ مَولودًا لامرَأةٍ، وعاشَ في حُكمِ الشَّريعَةِ،*​*5** ليفتَدِيَ الّذين َ هُم في حُكمِ الشَّريعَةِ، حتّى نَصيرَ نَحنُ أبناءَ اللهِ "عهد جديد"*


*وهنا تمت المشيئة*

*كلَّمَ اللهُ آباءَنا مِنْ قَديمِ الزَّمانِ بِلِسانِ الأنبياءِ مَرّاتٍ كَثيرةً وبِمُختَلفِ الوَسائِلِ،**2** ولكنَّهُ في هذِهِ الأيّامِ الأخيرَةِ كَلَّمَنا بابنِهِ الّذي جَعَلَهُ وارِثًا لِكُلِّ شيءٍ وبِه خلَقَ العالَمَ.3 هُوَ بَهاءُ مَجدِ اللهِ وصُورَةُ جَوهَرِهِ، يَحفَظُ الكَونَ بِقُوَّةِ كلِمَتِهِ.*
​


Bakr قال:


> طيب و الناس اللي كانت قبل ارساله يعملوا ايه زي قوم نوح و عاد و ثمود و قوم ابراهيم؟ خلاص دول متهيألي يتحملوا الخطيئة الاساسيه و لو ماتحملوهاش و انا واثق انك هتقولي كده يبقى الذنوب اللي هما عملوها ما تتغرفش لهم لانهم اساسا ما جتلهمش فرصة التوبه بواسطه المسيح زي ما انت اتفضلت و قلت الكلام ده
> طيب هو فين العدل اساسا اللي بين البشر في الفداء اللي بتقولوا عليه؟


 
*كل من مات منهم علي رجاء قد تم فداءه*​*وللمذيد أقرأ هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9168&page=3*
*قد يفيدك*



Bakr قال:


> يعني مين اللي فدى الله ام السيد المسيح؟



*الذي فدانا هو *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*​ 



Bakr قال:


> لو قلت الله يبقى انت بتقول انه الله و العياذ بالله من هذا القول انه (ميت) و دا غير منطقي بالمرة ولا يتجادل عليه اثنان
> و لو قلت انه المسيح يبقى انت كده بتغلط في دينك


 
*لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فهمني*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

أذاً هنا تكمن المشيئة


فلمَّا تمَّ الزَّمانُ، أرسَلَ اللهُ ابنَهُ مَولودًا لامرَأةٍ، وعاشَ في حُكمِ الشَّريعَةِ،
5 ليفتَدِيَ الّذين َ هُم في حُكمِ الشَّريعَةِ، حتّى نَصيرَ نَحنُ أبناءَ اللهِ "عهد جديد"

دا كلامك يا اخ أمير من وحي الكتاب المقدس طيب طالما انه ارسل الله ابنه المولود لأمرأه ليه عايزينا نرجع نصدق انه مش ابنه بل هو نفسه في اقنوم تاني فسرهالي لو سمحت بما انه ابنه ليه ترجعوا تقولوا لا دا هو الله نفسه بس ناسوت هو ابنه مولود من أمرأه زي ما الكتاب المقدس قال دلوقت ولا مش ابنه وهو هو نفسه الرب في اقنوم تاني والكتاب المقدس مش صح 
وبرده يا ريت تفسرلي لما الرب يجيب اللي ظلمو المسيح وكفروا بيه ويحطهم تحت قدمي ابنه المسيح ويجلسه الرب علي يمينه لو انت واقفوشايف الموقف ساعتها يا امير ممكن تفسرلي ازاي ربنا (الأب ) هيجيب ناس يحطهم تحت قدم ربنا ( الابن ) وازاي الرب ( الاب ) هيقعد الرب(الابن) علي يمينه يعني تيجي الزاي الرب يحط ناس تحت قدم الرب وازاي الرب يجيب الرب يقعده علي يمينه لو انت واقف مش هتشوف اب كبير مقعد ابنه الصغير جنبه علي يمينه ومقيدله ناس بسلاسل وحاططهم تحت قدم ابنه يعني هتشوف اتنين اب وابن ازاي بقي عايزني اصدق انه واحد منين واحد وانتوا نفسكم بتقولوا انه الرب هيحط الرب علي يمينه وهيضع الرب ناس تحت قدم الرب 
سامحني بس بجد انا متلغبط ويا ريت تفهمني انت فهمتها ازاي


----------



## Badr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أذاً هنا تكمن المشيئة
> 
> 
> فلمَّا تمَّ الزَّمانُ، أرسَلَ اللهُ ابنَهُ مَولودًا لامرَأةٍ، وعاشَ في حُكمِ الشَّريعَةِ،
> ...


 
*************
*أخي فلتجعل هذه المعلومة سراً*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " المشرف "*
ًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي امير انا في انتظار ردك


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرة أخري*

*سلام ونعمة للكل *
*هاااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> دا كلامك يا اخ أمير من وحي الكتاب المقدس طيب طالما انه ارسل الله ابنه المولود لأمرأه ليه عايزينا نرجع نصدق انه مش ابنه بل هو نفسه في اقنوم تاني فسرهالي لو سمحت بما انه ابنه ليه ترجعوا تقولوا لا دا هو الله نفسه بس ناسوت هو ابنه مولود من أمرأه زي ما الكتاب المقدس قال دلوقت ولا مش ابنه وهو هو نفسه الرب في اقنوم تاني والكتاب المقدس مش صح


 
*أرجو منك مطالعة هذا الرابط المشاركات الست الأولي*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9621*
*ولو أرد أي تفسير ضعه هنا وليس هناك*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> ويا ريت تفهمني انت فهمتها ازاي


 
*حبيبي أنا فهمت كل دة بالإيمان*
*فبالإيمان نري أمور لاتري*​*أما عن فكرة*


elsadawey2 قال:


> وبرده يا ريت تفسرلي لما الرب يجيب اللي ظلمو المسيح وكفروا بيه ويحطهم تحت قدمي ابنه المسيح ويجلسه الرب علي يمينه لو انت واقفوشايف الموقف ساعتها يا امير ممكن تفسرلي ازاي ربنا (الأب ) هيجيب ناس يحطهم تحت قدم ربنا ( الابن ) وازاي الرب ( الاب ) هيقعد الرب(الابن) علي يمينه يعني تيجي الزاي


 
*الله ليس له يمين أو شمال*
*ولكن كيف يجلس الأبن علي يمين الأب *
*"العظمة والقدرة -ترجمات أخري-"*
*الجلوس يا أخي هنا يعني الأستقرار*
*بمعني أنه عندما قال السيد المسيح في أنجيل القديس متي*

63 *فظَلَّ يَسوعُ ساكِتًا. فقالَ لَه رَئيسُ الكَهنَةِ: ((أستَحلِفُكَ باللهِ الحيَّ أنْ تَقولَ لنا: هَل أنتَ المَسيحُ اَبنُ اللهِ؟)) *64 *فأجابَ يَسوعُ: ((أنتَ قُلتَ. وأنا أقولُ لكُم: سترَوْنَ بَعدَ اليومِ اَبنَ الإنسانِ جالِسًا عَنْ يَمينِ اللهِ القَديرِ وآتــيًا على سَحابِ السَّماءِ! )) *

*فكلمة جالساً عن يمين الله تعني الأستقرار*
*وعن معنها *
*يقصد السيد المسيح له المجد *
*أن مرحلة أخلاء الذات أنتهت بموتة وقيامته *
*مرحلة أبن الإنسان الذي تحت الألام *
*وبدأت المرحلة التاليه وهي مرحلة المجد الذي أعد له*
*مجده الكائن قبل كل الدهور*
*المجد الذي به سيدين العالم*​*أما بالنسبة*​*


elsadawey2 قال:



الرب يحط ناس تحت قدم الرب وازاي الرب يجيب الرب يقعده علي يمينه لو انت واقف مش هتشوف اب كبير مقعد ابنه الصغير جنبه علي يمينه ومقيدله ناس بسلاسل وحاططهم تحت قدم ابنه يعني هتشوف اتنين اب وابن ازاي بقي عايزني اصدق انه واحد منين واحد وانتوا نفسكم بتقولوا انه الرب هيحط الرب علي يمينه وهيضع الرب ناس تحت قدم الرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا حبيبي هنا تكمن الفكرة فبما أنهم واحد في الجوهر ولكن لكل واحد عمله الأقنومي
بمعني ان الأب لايدين أحداً مثلاً
ولكن الأبن له السلطة الكاملة للدينونة
فهو الذي سيدين الشعوب بالعدل 

وعلي فكرة لو قريت الرابط الموضوع بأعلي كويس لحد نهاية المشاركة السادسة 
ستفهم ما أنا أقصد​* 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يا عم امير كده حلو قوي وكفايه لحد كده ولا عندي استنتاج ولا استفهام استنتج ايه اذا كان الموضوع كله مبني علي التخيل بتقولوا الله واحد وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا واحد في تلت اقانيم وكل اقنوم له قدراته لكن الجوهر والي مش عارف ايه واحد وترجعوا تقولوا اقنوم بيحط اقنوم علي يمينه نقولكم ازاي  تقولوا لا مش بيحطو علي يمينه زي ما انت فاكر لا دا تخيل لان الرب مالوش يد شمال بس القدرة الالاهية اكبر من تصورك وان الايمان هو اللي بيخليك تفهم ايمان ايه اللي هيخليني افهم يا عم امير
المفروض افهم عشان أؤمن بعد كده يعني لازم افهم انا هاؤمن بايه ولا المسيحية معناها اؤمن الأول وبعد كجه افهم طبعا مش ممكن الكلام دا يكون صح 
يا عم انا كده كويس قوي لحد دلوقت هو رب واحد مافيش غيره خلق كل حاجه وخلق كل شئ وقادر علي كل شئ هو فين وليه وازاي وامتي وكام وفوق ولا تحت وانسان ولا اله وناسوت ولا لاهوت وروح كل دا ما يهمنيش لاني بجد مش قادر استوعبهواعتقد ان الرب مش هيحاسبني علي شئ فوق طاقة عقلي اللي هو ادهولي بايده لانه لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها وانا حدود عقلي عجزت عن انها تقتنع بكل الكلام ده انا مخي علي قدي وشايفانه اله واحد وبس وغير كده مش عايز اعرف ولما يجي يحاسبني ايا كان هو مين هأقوله انا عبدتك وامنت بيك في حدود العقل والمخ اللي انت يا رب باديك اديتهوني


----------



## Bakr (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> أخي السيد المسيح له المجد لم يفعل ذنباً


أستاذ امير فكري انا ماقلتش انه السيد المسيح عمل ذنب 
انا قلت ايه دخله في ذنب سيدنا آدم؟


و بعدين قلت انه في الكتاب المقدس


> ما صَعِدَ أحَدٌ إلى السَّماءِ إلاَّ اَبنُ الإنسانِ الّذي نزَلَ مِنَ السَّماءِ.



و ده معناه انه المسيح مش ابن الله و لا حتى الله الظاهر في الجسد




> هكذا أحبَّ اللهُ العالَمَ حتّى وهَبَ اَبنَهُ الأوحَدَ، فَلا يَهلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِه، بل تكونُ لَه الحياةُ الأبدِيَّةُ. 17 واللهُ أرسَلَ اَبنَهُ إلى العالَمِ لا ليدينَ العالَمَ، بل ليُخلِّصَ بِه العالَمَ.



ارجع تاني و اقول ليه لما ربنا احب العالم للدرجة دي ما غفرش الخطية الاصليه اللي بتقولوا عنها؟



> هذا هو ملئ الزمان



يعني ايه؟




> كلَّمَ اللهُ آباءَنا مِنْ قَديمِ الزَّمانِ بِلِسانِ الأنبياءِ مَرّاتٍ كَثيرةً وبِمُختَلفِ الوَسائِلِ،2 ولكنَّهُ في هذِهِ الأيّامِ الأخيرَةِ كَلَّمَنا بابنِهِ الّذي جَعَلَهُ وارِثًا لِكُلِّ شيءٍ وبِه خلَقَ العالَمَ.3 هُوَ بَهاءُ مَجدِ اللهِ وصُورَةُ جَوهَرِهِ، يَحفَظُ الكَونَ بِقُوَّةِ كلِمَتِهِ.



ايه المعنى؟


> لو قلت الله يبقى انت بتقول انه الله و العياذ بالله من هذا القول انه (ميت) و دا غير منطقي بالمرة ولا يتجادل عليه اثنان
> و لو قلت انه المسيح يبقى انت كده بتغلط في دينك
> 
> لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فهمني



لان انت لو انه الله لوحده والعياذ بالله( ميت ) طيب احنا عايشين دلوقتي ازاي؟
و دا برضه فيه انتقاص لالوهيته جل و علا لان الاله ما بيموتش

و لو قلت انه المسيح لوحده يبقى انت كده بتشكك في دينك
لان في نظركم المسيح هو الله المتجسد

و ما تدخليش الردين اللي انا قلتهم في بعض و تقولي (اصل انت كده بتجاوب على نفسك)


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً لك يا أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي elsadawey2*

*أشكرك لتجاوبك معنا*
*وعامة أي سؤال أنت عايز  تفهمة "بس في حدود العقل"*
*أبقي أسأل*​


elsadawey2 قال:


> لا يا عم امير كده حلو قوي وكفايه لحد كده ولا عندي استنتاج ولا استفهام استنتج ايه





elsadawey2 قال:


> يا عم انا كده كويس قوي لحد دلوقت هو رب واحد مافيش غيره خلق كل حاجه وخلق كل شئ وقادر علي كل شئ هو فين وليه وازاي وامتي وكام وفوق ولا تحت وانسان ولا اله وناسوت ولا لاهوت وروح كل دا ما يهمنيش لاني بجد مش قادر استوعبهواعتقد ان الرب مش هيحاسبني علي شئ فوق طاقة عقلي اللي هو ادهولي بايده لانه لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها وانا حدود عقلي عجزت عن انها تقتنع بكل الكلام ده انا مخي علي قدي وشايفانه اله واحد وبس وغير كده مش عايز اعرف ولما يجي يحاسبني ايا كان هو مين هأقوله انا عبدتك وامنت بيك في حدود العقل والمخ اللي انت يا رب باديك اديتهوني


 
*كدة كويس أنك أقتنعت أن الموضوع كله أكبر من الحدود الطبيعية*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> وانا حدود عقلي عجزت عن انها تقتنع بكل الكلام ده انا مخي علي قدي


 
*يبقي ذي ما أنا قولتلك أحنا أولاً أمنا وبعدها بدأنا نفهم *
*ولكن في حدودنا *
*لأن الله أكبر من كل تصور *
*فالله غير المحدود لانستطيع نحن أن نفهمه بالعقل البسيط*
*بس بالإيمان نؤمن*​ 
*وبَعدَ ثمانيةِ أيّامِ اَجتَمَعَ التَّلاميذُ في البَيتِ مرَّةً أُخرى، وتوما مَعهُم، فجاءَ يَسوعُ والأبوابُ مُقفَلةٌ، ووقَفَ بَينَهُم وقالَ: ((سلامٌ علَيكُم)). 27 ثُمَّ قالَ لِتوما: ((هاتِ إصبَعَكَ إلى هُنا واَنظُرْ يَدَيَّ، وهاتِ يدَكَ وضَعْها في جَنبـي. ولا تَشُكَّ بَعدَ الآنَ، بل آمِنْ! ))28 فأجابَ توما: ((رَبِّـي وإلهي! )) 29 فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: ((آمَنْتَ يا توما، لأنَّكَ رأيتَني. هَنيئًا لِمَنْ آمَنَ وما رأى)).* ​



elsadawey2 قال:


> ولما يجي يحاسبني ايا كان هو مين هأقوله انا عبدتك وامنت بيك في حدود العقل والمخ اللي انت يا رب باديك اديتهوني


 
*كونوا بسطاء كالحمام *​ 


*أحمَدُكَ أيُّها الآبُ، يا رَبَّ السَّماءِ والأرضِ، لأنَّكَ أظهَرتَ للبُسَطاءِ ما أخفَيتَهُ عَنِ الحُكَماءِ والفُهَماءِ. نعم، أيُّها الآبُ، هكذا كانَت مَشيئَـتُكَ. ​*
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*أقرأ بتمعن*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي Bakr*​ 


Bakr قال:


> أستاذ امير فكري انا ماقلتش انه السيد المسيح عمل ذنب
> انا قلت ايه دخله في ذنب سيدنا آدم؟


*متفقين*
*بس يا حبيبي هو شال ذنب أدم لسبب واحد وهو........*
*حبه له ولنا*​*وفي سبب تاني مهم أية هو*​*أنت لما بتغلط مش بتغلط بتأثير من الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صح*
*وكمان بتغلط بتأثير جسدك كمان "الشهوة" ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صح*
*مع أنك عارف أن دة الشيطان الوسواس*
*وعارف كمان أن دة حرام*
*ومع ذلك بتغلط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*وفوق كل دة ربنا بيديك فرصة للتوبة*

*أما أبونا أدم بقي*
*هو غلط وهو مش عارف أن دة غلط "دية نقطة"*
*وكمان ما كننش يعرف أن في شطان "نقطة تاني"*
*وكمان مكنش يعرف يعني أية خطية ولا شهوة "نقطة ثالثة"*
*يبقي أزاي ربنا ميدلوش فرصة للتوبة*
*أكيد ربنا هيديله فرصة للتوبة*
*بس كان في مشكله وهي ..............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*عدل الله *
*لأن الله كامل *
*هو رحيم ولكنه عادل بردة *
*فلا يجوز الرحمة تتغو علي العدل*
*وكانت الوصية *
*يوم أن تأكل من الشجر "تخطئ" موتاً تموت*
*والموت هنا ليس موت جسدي فقط أنما أبدي*

*فلما أدم أخطأ صدر عليه حكم الموت*
*وكان يجب علي الله بسبب حبه لأدم أن ينقذه*
*فهل ينفع نقول..........*​


Bakr قال:


> ارجع تاني و اقول ليه لما ربنا احب العالم للدرجة دي ما غفرش الخطية الاصليه اللي بتقولوا عنها؟


*يبقي فين العدل ال ظهر كدة الرحمة*
*والله كامل*​ 


Bakr قال:


> يعني ايه؟


 
*أي الزمن المحدد من قبل الله لأتمام عملية الفداء*
*"وجود كل سبل نجاح عملية الفداء"-مع فارق التعبير طبعاً-*​ 


Bakr قال:


> ايه المعنى؟


 
*أن الله أرسل أنبياء كثرين للعالم وخاصة الشعب اليهودي*
*كي يعلموهم ويخبروهم بالثواب والعقاب *
*ويكونوا لهم معلمين وليأهلوهم *
*علي تقبل فكرة تجسد الله في جسد السيد المسيح*
*الذي أخذ من السيدة العذراء*
*وكل هذا بالنبوات*​ 



Bakr قال:


> و ده معناه انه المسيح مش ابن الله و لا حتى الله الظاهر في الجسد





Bakr قال:


> لان انت لو انه الله لوحده والعياذ بالله( ميت ) طيب احنا عايشين دلوقتي ازاي؟
> و دا برضه فيه انتقاص لالوهيته جل و علا لان الاله ما بيموتش
> و لو قلت انه المسيح لوحده يبقى انت كده بتشكك في دينك
> لان في نظركم المسيح هو الله المتجسد
> و ما تدخليش الردين اللي انا قلتهم في بعض و تقولي (اصل انت كده بتجاوب على نفسك)


*أرجو منك مطالعة هذا الرابط المشاركات الست الأولي*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9621*
*قد تفهم ما تريد*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني انا كده ماشي صح يا امير ؟ استمر ولا ايه ؟


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> يعني انا كده ماشي صح يا امير ؟ استمر ولا ايه ؟


 
*الله معك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أستاذي الفاضل الخلوق المؤدب امير 
اسمحلي اتعبك معايا شويه واطلب منك توضحلي كام نقطه كده لو تكرمت وانا طمعان في سعة صدرك وكرم اخلاقك 
أولا انت بتقولي *كدة كويس أنك أقتنعت أن الموضوع كله أكبر من الحدود الطبيعية *
*ازاي اكبر من الحدود الطبيعيه وفوق قدرات البشر انهم يستوعبوه وربنا يطلب منا اننا نفهمه وهو فوق طبيعتنا مش دا يبقي ظلم ؟؟*
وبتقولي 
*يبقي ذي ما أنا قولتلك أحنا أولاً أمنا وبعدها بدأنا نفهم *
 ازاي الأول امنت وبعدين فهمت ازاي أؤمن بحاجه انا مش فاهمها اصلا " ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل " مش يصح اني افهم وبعدين أؤمن ولا انا غلطان ؟أفهم الأول انا هأؤمن بايه ولو دماغي ادركه ولم يستنكره عقلي ولقيت ادله عقلية يبقي في الحالة دي أؤمن والا اسمحلي اسالك ليه ما انتش يهودي اعتنق اليهودية الأول وصدقني أكيد هتفهم بعدين برده وهتقتنع ان اليهودية صح 
لان اكيد اليهود برده عندهم ادله واثباتات انهم صح وكذلك البوذيين واي اصحاب ديانه اكيد عندهم ادله واثباتات انهم صح ولا انا غلطان 
وكمان انت بتقول 
*فالله غير المحدود لانستطيع نحن أن نفهمه بالعقل البسيط
بس بالإيمان نؤمن *
*انا معاك في دي مليون في المية فعلا بالعقل البسيط لا يمكن ان تدرك ماهية الله *
*لكن لما تيجي بقي بعد كده تحاول تقولي _بعد ما قلتلي ان أدراك ذات الله وماهيته مستحيله بالعقل المحدود-ان الله واحد لكن له ثلاث اقانيم وتشرحلي كل اقنوم وظيفته ايه وبيعمل ايه وبيتصرف ازاي وان التلاته واحد وان الواحد دا بيتجسد وبيتشكل وكل الوصف الخارق للطبيعه دا بالرغم من انك عارف اني مش هادركه ولا هاتصوره بسهوله لانه فعلا معقد يبقي من باب اولي ما كانش في داعي اصلا للبلبله دي كان كفايه ان الرب يقول انا عظيم وكبير وموجود في كل مكان وقادر علي كل شئ وواحد وفرد وصمد لكن انه يشرحلي شويه ويسيبني في النص اتوه بالشكل دا اعتقد ان دا مش صح لان لو الرب شرح ذاته يبقي كان يشرحها مليون في الميه لدرجة ان اصغر عقل يقدر يدرك ويفهم يا اما كان حجب ماهيته تماما انما يسيب الامور معلقه اعتقد لا *
*ربنا قال في القرآن *
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ} (101) سورة المائدة
ودي في نظري اروع وافضل طريقة لقفل باب المناقشه في الامور الغيبيه والامور اللي فوق قدرات العقل البشري المحدود 
ومثال تاني لما سألوا النبي عن الروح شوف الرد 
{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً} (85) سورة الإسراء
يعني مافيش احسن من كده ولا أوضح من كده لاننا مش من حقنا نطالب الرب انه يشرحلنا خلق ازاي ولا ليه ولا حتي نفكر في الغيبيات اللي خص نفسه بعلمها 

وشوف لما ربنا قال للرسول محمد لما ساله المسلمونعن ربنا قال ايه 

{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ} (186) سورة البقرة
يعني خليهم بس يعرفوا اني قريب منهم ودايما سامعهم وما عليهم الا الدعاء ومالهومش دعوه بالباقي انما ربنا لو بدأ ورد علي سؤالهم دا وحاول يقولهم هو مين يبقي محتاج ملايين وملايين السنين وملايين وملايين الكتب لشرح ذاته وماهيته سبحانه وتعالي 
ثانيا بالنسبة للجزئية التانيه من ردك فلي بعد التعقيبات وهي 
أولا انت بتقول
*أما أبونا أدم بقي
هو غلط وهو مش عارف أن دة غلط "دية نقطة"*
*وكمان ما كننش يعرف أن في شطان "نقطة تاني"*
*وكمان مكنش يعرف يعني أية خطية ولا شهوة "نقطة ثالثة"*

*ازاي حضرتك تقول كده والمفروض ان ربنا لما خلق ادم خلقه وعلمه كل حاجه يعني علمه يتكلم والدليل ان ادم كلم ربنا ولا انا غلطان *
*ولا عايزني اتخيل ان ربنا خلق ادم بدون ما يعرفه الكلام ولا يعرفه ازاي ياكل ويشرب ويمشي وينام وكل الحاجات دي *
*احنا عندنا القران بيقول ان ربنا علم ادم كل حاجه حتي اسماء الملائكه واسماء المخلوقات وكل شئ بل وصل الأمر انه علمه حاجات الملائكه نفسهم ما كانوش يعرفوها *
*فازاي تقول ان ادم ما كانش يعرف انه دا غلط او انه يعرف ان في شيطان *
*نقطه تانيه : لو هو فعلا ما يعرفش ان دا غلط وان في شيطان *
*هل يجوز وانت بتقول ان ربنا عادل ان ربنا يعاقبه علي شئ هو ما يعرفوش ولا يفهموش بمعني لو عندك طفل صغير ما يعرفش حاجه لسه ولا يدركش اي حاجه ووقع مثلا بزازته وهو بيرضع ووسخ سريره مثلا او وقع طبق فيه اكل او اي حاجه هل هنا هتعاقبه علي حاجه عملها من غير ادراك ولا هتستناه لحد ما يكبر مثلا ويفهم وتبقي تعاقبه علي حاجه هو عملها وهو رضيع لسه ؟*

*ثانيا حضرتك قلت :*
*يبقي أزاي ربنا ميدلوش فرصة للتوبة
أكيد ربنا هيديله فرصة للتوبة*

هيديله فرصه للتوبه ازاي وهو ما يعرفش اصلا انه غلط يعني الرضيع اللي وقع بزازته ده هتصبر عليه لحد ما يعرف انه غلط ويشيل البزازه وينضف سريره مثلا " معلش علي المثل بس دا علي قد ما عرفت اجتهد" ولا هتنضف انت وترجعله بزازته وتعمل كل وسعك انك تحميه وتساعده لحد ما يعرف الصح من الغلط ؟ 
*أكيد ربنا هيديله فرصة للتوبة*
أمتي هيتوب وازاي وهو ما يعرفش اصلا انه غلط علي حد قولك انت 
وكمان حضرتك بتقول
*وكانت الوصية 
يوم أن تأكل من الشجر "تخطئ" موتاً تموت*
يعني معني كلامك ان ادم لما غلط وكل من الشجرة مات ؟؟؟
استحالة طبعا والا ما كانتش البشريه فضلت علي الارض لان معروف ان ادم اكل من الشجره قبل ما ينزل الارض ويعمرها ويخلف ويبقي له نسل 
صح ولا انا غلطان ؟
*فلما أدم أخطأ صدر عليه حكم الموت
وكان يجب علي الله بسبب حبه لأدم أن ينقذه*
دي برده مش صح  وبعدين ينقذه ازاي وربنا اصلا قادر انه يغفر له وخلاص لانه ببساطه ما كانش يعرف انه غلط ولا كان قاصد يغلط

وبعدين بفرض ان كل اللي فات صح 
وان ربنا عايز يغفر لادم ذنب ادم نفسه ما كانش يعرف انه ذنب او خطية مش المفروض ان ربنا كان كلم ادم وقله ان دا غلط وانك ارتكبت ذنب ويعرفه غلطته وذنبه وهنا بقي يشوف اذا كان ادم هيتوب ولا هيستمر ويتمادي في الخطيه وكان هنا اروع مثل للعدل والرحمة برده بدل ما الرب يستني كل دا عشان يسامح ادم ويغفرله وينزل هو الي الارض ويتحمل كل العذاب دا والمعاناه دي في صورة ناسوت عشان يكفر خطية ادم ؟ لما الرب نفسه هو اللي اتحمل المعاناه والعذاب والصلب والاحتقار 
ويا ريت تلاحظ ان الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان كل من صلب فهو ملعون فهل يقبل الرب ان يكون ملعون من أجل ان يكفر خطية ادم حتي ولو ان دا تم للناسوت المتجسد في صوره بشر 
ليه الرب ما سامحش ادم بعد ما يعرفه غلطه وخلاص وليه استني كل دا عشان يكفر خطية ادم 
وليه هو اللي يتحمل عبء تكفير خطية ادم هو ربنا خلق ادم عشان يجيب وجع الدماغ لنفسه ؟
أسف في اللفظ بس دا اللي بيحضرني حالا 
واشكرك اخي الفاضل علي سعة صدرك


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي elsadawey2
انا بشكرك على مداخلتك دي لانه انا كنت برضه لما قريت رد الاستاذ امير كنت عاوز اساله نفس الاسئلة 
فياريت يا استاذ امير ترد علينا الاسئله دي

شكراً


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

و معلش انا نسيت اسالك على تفسير الكلام ده اللي جي من الكتاب المقدس
سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

"لا يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ عَنِ الأَوْلادِ وَلا يُقْتَلُ الأَوْلادُ عَنِ الآبَاءِ. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ يُقْتَلُ".


سِفْرُ إِرْمِيَا 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْحَادِي وَالثَّلاَثُونَ


29فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ لاَ يَقُولُونَ بَعْدُ: [الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا حِصْرِماً وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ]. 30بَلْ: [كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ]. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ يَأْكُلُ الْحِصْرِمَ تَضْرَسُ أَسْنَانُهُ.


سِفْرُ حِزْقِيَالَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ عَشَرَ

"وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الاِبْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا.  20 اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. الاِبْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الاِبْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ".

اعتقد انه الكلام ده بيبن اللي انا عاوز اقوله


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي مرورك بدر وانا فيانتظار الاستاذ امير الراجل ذو الخلق العالي الرفيع ليجيب عن تساؤلاتي وتساؤلاتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة انا بكر


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

سوري يا باشا انا اخدت بالي انها بكر بس غلطه مطبعيه يا باشا وانا أحمد وتشرفنا يا اخ بكر


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أستاذي الفاضل الخلوق المؤدب امير
> اسمحلي اتعبك معايا شويه واطلب منك توضحلي كام نقطه كده لو تكرمت وانا طمعان في سعة صدرك وكرم اخلاقك
> أولا انت بتقولي *كدة كويس أنك أقتنعت أن الموضوع كله أكبر من الحدود الطبيعية *
> *ازاي اكبر من الحدود الطبيعيه وفوق قدرات البشر انهم يستوعبوه وربنا يطلب منا اننا نفهمه وهو فوق طبيعتنا مش دا يبقي ظلم ؟؟*
> ...



انا مستني ردك عليا يا استاذ أمير بقالي كام يوم نت رحت فين ؟


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*أعذرني أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي elsadawey2*




elsadawey2 قال:


> انا مستني ردك عليا يا استاذ أمير بقالي كام يوم نت رحت فين ؟


 
*أعذرني أخي *
*دائماً الظروف تأتي أقوي مني*
*ولكن ثق سأجيبك*
*فأنتظرني*​*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مستنيك يا استاذ أمير وكان الله في عونك انا عاذرك ومستنيك في اي وقت المهم ما تنسانيش بس


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخ أمير ان كان الموضوع لا يستحق ان ترد عليه فارجو ان تقول ذلك صراحة واما ان كان الأمر مجرد انشغال وضيق وقت فارجو ان تضع ردك علي من ضمن اولوياتك وان تسمح بان تستهل ردك باجابه علي هذا السؤال 
ما هي اسباب خلق الله لادم عليه السلام من وحي المسيحية ؟
لما خلق الله ادم ؟؟
وسلامي لك


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام لكم

ليسمح لى الاخ الحبيب امير ان يترك لى هذا الحوار فهؤلاء القوم يريدون قبضة من حديد تتعامل معهم



> ازاي الأول امنت وبعدين فهمت ازاي أؤمن بحاجه انا مش فاهمها اصلا " ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل " مش يصح اني افهم وبعدين أؤمن ولا انا غلطان ؟أفهم الأول انا هأؤمن بايه ولو دماغي ادركه ولم يستنكره عقلي ولقيت ادله عقلية يبقي في الحالة دي أؤمن والا اسمحلي اسالك ليه ما انتش يهودي اعتنق اليهودية الأول وصدقني أكيد هتفهم بعدين برده وهتقتنع ان اليهودية صح
> لان اكيد اليهود برده عندهم ادله واثباتات انهم صح وكذلك البوذيين واي اصحاب ديانه اكيد عندهم ادله واثباتات انهم صح ولا انا غلطان


 
و ما هو الايمان؟

نحن المسيحيين نؤمن ان

*الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى*

فكيف تفهم ما لم تره و كيف توقن فى امور لم تراها عقلا يا محترم؟؟؟

العقل البشرى لا يقبل مطلقا وجود الله

العقول المفكرة دائما ما كانت من الملحدين أفهل عقلك كان اكبر من عقل عالم كداروين و هو الذى رفض وجود الله؟ام ان وجود الله هو ايمان؟



> *بس بالإيمان نؤمن
> انا معاك في دي مليون في المية فعلا بالعقل البسيط لا يمكن ان تدرك ماهية الله *
> *لكن لما تيجي بقي بعد كده تحاول تقولي _بعد ما قلتلي ان أدراك ذات الله وماهيته مستحيله بالعقل المحدود-ان الله واحد لكن له ثلاث اقانيم وتشرحلي كل اقنوم وظيفته ايه وبيعمل ايه وبيتصرف ازاي وان التلاته واحد وان الواحد دا بيتجسد وبيتشكل وكل الوصف الخارق للطبيعه دا بالرغم من انك عارف اني مش هادركه ولا هاتصوره بسهوله لانه فعلا معقد يبقي من باب اولي ما كانش في داعي اصلا للبلبله دي كان كفايه ان الرب يقول انا عظيم وكبير وموجود في كل مكان وقادر علي كل شئ وواحد وفرد وصمد لكن انه يشرحلي شويه ويسيبني في النص اتوه بالشكل دا اعتقد ان دا مش صح لان لو الرب شرح ذاته يبقي كان يشرحها مليون في الميه لدرجة ان اصغر عقل يقدر يدرك ويفهم يا اما كان حجب ماهيته تماما انما يسيب الامور معلقه اعتقد لا *


 
و ان كان هناك مليارات من البشر فهموا هذه العقيدة فهل يكون العيب فى العقيدة ام فيك؟؟؟

و ان كان هناك قوم فهموا هذه العقيدة و أمنوا بها حتى الموت فهل يكون العيب فى العقيدة ام فيك؟

كيف تريد ان تصل الى عمق العقيدة المسيحية بالبحث فى الذات الالهية و انت لا تعرف عنها سوى ما قرأت من كتب رخيصة المادة و الفحوى تباع على الارصفة لتهاجم العقيدة؟؟؟



> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ} (101) سورة المائدة
> ودي في نظري اروع وافضل طريقة لقفل باب المناقشه في الامور الغيبيه والامور اللي فوق قدرات العقل البشري المحدود


 
ها انت تقر و تعترف انك غير مصرح لك ان تسأل

و انا اقول للجميع الان انه لم يحدث و لن يحدث ان يوضع سؤال عن العقيدة المسيحية هنا و يخرج السائل بدون اجابة

مستعد ان اشرح لك كل ما يخطر على بالك عن الثالوث اما الكيفيات فهى فى علم الله وحده.



> *هو غلط وهو مش عارف أن دة غلط "دية نقطة"*


 
حسنا يا ابن ابليس فيبدو انك لا تتعلم من مرة واحدة و تحب ان تصفع مرة اخرى كى تتعلم كيف تحاور ابناء النور لتعرف ما هو قدرك

ما هو دليلك انه لم يكن عرف؟؟؟

قال له الله

Gen 2:16 وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا 

Gen 2:17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».

فهل يعرف ام لا يا ابن ابليس؟



> *وكمان ما كننش يعرف أن في شطان "نقطة تاني"*


 
و صفعة اخرى كى لا تنسى هذه المرة

*اين ورد فى قصة السقوط لفظ شيطان؟*



> *وكمان مكنش يعرف يعني أية خطية ولا شهوة "نقطة ثالثة"*


 
Gen 4:1 وَ*عَرَفَ* ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ

ما معنى كلمة عرف هنا يا ابن ابليس؟




> *ازاي حضرتك تقول كده والمفروض ان ربنا لما خلق ادم خلقه وعلمه كل حاجه يعني علمه يتكلم والدليل ان ادم كلم ربنا ولا انا غلطان
> ولا عايزني اتخيل ان ربنا خلق ادم بدون ما يعرفه الكلام ولا يعرفه ازاي ياكل ويشرب ويمشي وينام وكل الحاجات دي *
> *احنا عندنا القران بيقول ان ربنا علم ادم كل حاجه حتي اسماء الملائكه واسماء المخلوقات وكل شئ بل وصل الأمر انه علمه حاجات الملائكه نفسهم ما كانوش يعرفوها *
> *فازاي تقول ان ادم ما كانش يعرف انه دا غلط او انه يعرف ان في شيطان *


 
و هل علمه ايضا كيف خلق الكون؟

و هل علمه ايضا اثبت كرة الارض فى الفضاء؟

و هل علمه كل شىء عن نفسه؟؟؟

و هل علمه ما فى المستقبل؟

من انت لتفرض على يهوة القدير ماذا يفعل و ماذا لا يفعل؟

قال يهوة له لا تأكل و عرفه عقابه يوم ان يأكل

اخطأ أدم

اذن هو مستحق العقاب

انتهى الامر

اى جدال عقيم و فلسفة فارغة اكثر من ذلك لن نقبلها هنا



> *نقطه تانيه : لو هو فعلا ما يعرفش ان دا غلط وان في شيطان
> هل يجوز وانت بتقول ان ربنا عادل ان ربنا يعاقبه علي شئ هو ما يعرفوش ولا يفهموش *


 
أدم عصى امر يهوة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم ام لا يا ابن ابليس؟

نعم عصى امر الله و اكل من الشجرة بل و اشتهى ان يكون مثل الله

اذن فهو مستحق العقاب

الموت الروحى الابدى



> هيديله فرصه للتوبه ازاي وهو ما يعرفش اصلا انه غلط


 
ميعرفش انه غلط ازاى يا ابن ابليس؟

هو اهبل ولا بريالة؟

*عصى امر الله ام لا؟؟؟؟*



> يعني معني كلامك ان ادم لما غلط وكل من الشجرة مات ؟؟؟
> استحالة طبعا والا ما كانتش البشريه فضلت علي الارض لان معروف ان ادم اكل من الشجره قبل ما ينزل الارض ويعمرها ويخلف ويبقي له نسل
> صح ولا انا غلطان ؟


 
نعم مات يا ابن ابليس موتا روحيا ابديا انفصل عن الله بعد ان كان يعيش معه و حكم عليه بالموت فى جهنم الى الابد



> دي برده مش صح وبعدين ينقذه ازاي وربنا اصلا قادر انه يغفر له وخلاص لانه ببساطه ما كانش يعرف انه غلط ولا كان قاصد يغلط


 
هو ايه اللى غلط يا ابن ابليس؟

ان كان الله قد قال انه يجب ان يموت و ان كان قانون الله ان المغفرة تتم بالموت و سفك دم الانسان

فكيف يغفر الله له دون ان يموت يا ابن ابليس؟



> ليه الرب ما سامحش ادم بعد ما يعرفه غلطه وخلاص وليه استني كل دا عشان يكفر خطية ادم


 
هو احنا فى حضانة هنا؟

ادم يعرف انه اخطأ بل و اخطأ بكامل ارادته

حدد الله وقت معين اسماه الكتاب المقدس

"ملىء الزمان"

هذا الوقت هو وقت تجسد الكلمة لكى يفدى بنى البشر

*رو 9:20 بل من انت ايها الانسان الذي تجاوب الله.ألعل الجبلة تقول لجابلها لماذا صنعتني هكذا.*​


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا في انتظار ردك يا اخ أمير لو تكرمت لان مثلي لا يحاور السفهاء 

*"واصبر علي كيد الحسود فان صبرك قاتله فالنار تأكل بعضها ان لم تجد ما تأكله"*


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقت يا ابن الخطاب حين قلت 

*"إن حدثني عالم لغلبته وإن حدثني جاهل لغلبني "*

أخي امير انا ما زلت بانتظار ردك


----------



## Bakr (21 نوفمبر 2006)

و الله يا استاذ  elsadawey2
انت غلبتني بادبك انا اسف لو كنت رديت نيابة عنك بس كلامه (مستفز)


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

سأعرفك انا من هو السفيه الان



> اولا يا عزيزي فادي (ابن ابليس)
> اسلوب مناقشتك رخم جدا و الفاظك خارجه شويتين عن حدود الادب
> و ياريت الاستاذ امير هو اللي يرد على اسالتنا


 
انت هنا تسأل و عليك ان تنتظر الاجابة ولا تحدد من يجيبك

و اى تطاول سيحذف

فهمت؟



> و لو انت قريت الموضوع من اوله كويس و قريت الردود كويس يا ابن ابليس كنت هتعرف انه ده كان رد الاستاذ المحترم امير على مشاركة الاخ السعداوي و كان ممكن تعرف ترد
> 
> وبعدين يا ابن ابليس انت قلت


 
انتم ابناء ابليس اما انا ابن النور

ابناء الشيطان هم من يخافون من النور



> كلامك مناقض لفكرك لما تقول انه مات خلاص


 
اى كلام فى اى كلام تخريف فى تخريف



> و بعدين تقولي انه المسيح لازم يتصلب و يموت عشان الفداء طب ازاي؟
> ماهو مش مات خلاص حسب كلامكم؟


 
هو ايه اللى طب ازاى؟

نعم مات خلاص و فدانا بس افهم انت الاول قبل ان تكتب


----------



## Bakr (21 نوفمبر 2006)

منتظرين ردك يا استاذ امير المحترم بجد و بقولها والله من كل قلبي

نحن في انتظار ردك يا اخ أمير لو تكرمت لان أ مثالنا لا يحاورون السفهاء 

"واصبر علي كيد الحسود فان صبرك قاتله فالنار تأكل بعضها ان لم تجد ما تأكله"


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخ بكر انت انسان محترم و انا لم اسىء لك بلاش تغلط اما هذا المدعو فمطرود من المنتدى خمس مرات من قبل و لكن اسلوبه العقيم يكشفه فى كل مرة فانا لم اسىء لك ولا لشخصك و انت ضيف محترم فلما تخطأ؟

ان كنت تريد ان تناقش اجابتى تفضل و سأجيبك انا او الاخ امير بمنتهى الاحترام فانت لم تسىء لنا اما هذا المدعو فكل مشاركاته فى المنتدى لن يرد عليه احد غيرى حتى اعرفه قدر نفسه جيدا


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة ثلاثة ايام يا بكر*
*فشتيمتك لفاداي هي شتيمة للادارة و المنتدى*
*اتمنى انك لا تعيدها و احذر اي احد اخر يعيد نفس الاسلوب*


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

قرأت هنا
وللحقيقة لا زلت أحتاج بعض الوقت قبل أن أفهم هذه الزاوية تحديداً ..



=هل يمكننا القول ان السيد المسيح والذي هوي الله او جزء من روح الله تجسدت في جسد الإنسان قد مات ؟ 
المقصد لا المناقشة في العقيدة , لكن هل يموت الله ؟ وماذا حدث بعد موته ؟ روح الله في جسد سيدنا عيسى ماذا حدث فيها ؟ 
.
.

= نقطة اخرى طرحها أحد الاعضاء هنا ..
كيف يمكننا الإيمان أولا ؟
اخ my rock  قرأت موضوع شهادتك في المنتدى هنا ..
وعلمت انك في فترة شباب كنت صاحب ديانة أخرى " وأبارك لك بصدق إنتقالك من لا شيء إلى عقل إترقى ووصل إلى دين انزله الله على عباده حتى لو لم يكن ديني الذي أؤمن به "
طيب أعلمني 
كيف أمنت قبل يفهم عقلك ويدرك ويصدق ؟
أم أن هناك امور أخرى سبقت هذا الإيمان بكثير صدقتها وإقتنعت بها حتى وصلت إلى هذه النقطة فامنت بالمطلق" كل أصحاب دين لديهم مايؤمنون به وهو خارق للطيبيعة ويصعب عليهم تفسيره أفهم هذا "
فهل تنصحون هنا الإنتقال إلى درجات سابقه من الدين المسيحي لفهمه والإقتناع به وماهي ؟
​


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وأين هو جسد السيد المسيح الآن ؟ 

عذراً إضطررت إلى وضع رد جديد لإنني لم أجد السبيل لتعديل مشاركتي السابقه


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> =هل يمكننا القول ان السيد المسيح والذي هوي الله او جزء من روح الله تجسدت في جسد الإنسان قد مات ؟
> المقصد لا المناقشة في العقيدة , لكن هل يموت الله ؟ وماذا حدث بعد موته ؟ روح الله في جسد سيدنا عيسى ماذا حدث فيها ؟​




يا اخ وجدان الموضوع هنا موضوع شهادة و ليس موضوع نقاش, اذ تستطيع ان تطرح سؤالك في الاقسام المسيحية المختصة لكي نجيب عليك


سؤالك مغلوط فأنت تفترض ان المسيح جزء من الله و تفترض ان الله مات و تتسأل كيف مات الله!

المسيحية لا تؤمن بأي ما قلت, فنحن لا نؤمن ان المسيح جزئ من الله و لا نؤمن ان الله مات

ستتسأل كيف اذن مات المسيح؟ 
سأقول لك توجه للاقسام المسيحية و اطرح سؤالك لكي نجيب عليك او ابحث في الاقسام لان هذا السؤال طرح اكثر من عشرات المرات و اجبنا عليه ​ 



> طيب أعلمني
> كيف أمنت قبل يفهم عقلك ويدرك ويصدق ؟
> أم أن هناك امور أخرى سبقت هذا الإيمان بكثير صدقتها وإقتنعت بها حتى وصلت إلى هذه النقطة فامنت بالمطلق" كل أصحاب دين لديهم مايؤمنون به وهو خارق للطيبيعة ويصعب عليهم تفسيره أفهم هذا "
> فهل تنصحون هنا الإنتقال إلى درجات سابقه من الدين المسيحي لفهمه والإقتناع به وماهي ؟




من جديد يا صديقي تفترض خلاصة مغلوطة و تفترض اني امنت دون ان افهم, فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام؟

لا يا عزيزي, انا اقرأ و ابحث و افهم و أومن و لا وجود لاي شئ ايمان استرسالي بدون قراة او فهم!

لا اعرف ما علاقة الامور الخارقة للطبيعة في موضوعنا هذا, لذلك لن ارد على هذه الجزئية

تحياتي لشخصك

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أخ my rock طرحت الأسئلة من وحي الموضوع عذراً 
أمتلك فعلاً الكثير من الأسئلة بإتظار قبول الإدارة لبداية موضوعي في قسم الأسئلة هناك ..





> > و بعدين تقولي انه المسيح لازم يتصلب و يموت عشان الفداء طب ازاي؟
> > ماهو مش مات خلاص حسب كلامكم؟
> 
> 
> ...




ألم يقصد الاخ هنا أنه مات ؟


=====

وبالنسبة لأمرك الخاص
انا قرأت فعلاً في موضوعك انك قرأت وتعمقت في أكثر من اتجاه .. 

إنما قرأتها لاكثر من مره في هذا المكان " آمن ومن ثم ستصدق " , فسألتك الأمر لأسمع شهادتك بخصوصه ...



> يبقي ذي ما أنا قولتلك أحنا أولاً أمنا وبعدها بدأنا نفهم




عموماً .. خير كتير

وصلني الرد اللي بحاجته منك اخي ..

.
.

معلي طولوا بالكم 
والله لا أقصد السخرية من أحد البته
أنما ارغب بالتعلم أكثر 
يبدو ان جهلي الكبير في الأمر يجعلني أطرح أسئلة تبدو لكم انها سطحية لكنها البداية بالنسبة لي فقط وأنا أجهلها فعلاً ...
بعينكم الله .. ولكم الأجر 
​


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وأنا أختكم او صديقتكم وجدان كما تحبون ..

مع التحية


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> ألم يقصد الاخ هنا أنه مات ؟​




هل قال الاخ ان الله مات؟ لا طبعاً
لماذا اذا تقفزين و تقولين ان الله مات في المسيحية؟

الله لم و لن يمت في المسيحية, من مات هو جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله و الله اقامه في اليوم الثالث من بين الاموات

يا اختِ ان اردتِ ان تتعرفي على ما نؤمن به, على الاقل اقرأي الكتاب المقدس و العهد الجديد بالذات لتفهمي ما نؤمن به
اما طريقة قص الكلمات و تفسيرها كما تريدين فهذا لن يوصلك الى نتيجة

خذي رابط الكتاب المقدس و  تفاسير الكتاب المقدس

و بعدها اسألي في العقيدة.. لان اسألتك الحالية مغلوطة و لا تمس عقيدتنا
​ 




> معلي طولوا بالكم
> والله لا أقصد السخرية من أحد البته
> أنما ارغب بالتعلم أكثر
> يبدو ان جهلي الكبير في الأمر يجعلني أطرح أسئلة تبدو لكم انها سطحية لكنها البداية بالنسبة لي فقط وأنا أجهلها فعلاً ...
> بعينكم الله .. ولكم الأجر



هذا واجبنا يا اخت وجدان ان نرد على كل شخص يسأل
لكن على الاقل يجب ان يكون الشخص الذي يسأل, تكون اسئلته صحيحة و ليست مجرد تخيلات و اوهام رضعها من خلفيته و ديانته التي اوهمته اوهام عن العقيدة المسيحية..
​ ​


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي المالكي ..

لا كلام بلا أدلة هنا ...

فانت تمتلك دليلك وهم كذلك ولكل قناعاته ... 

====

أخي my rock 

سأعمل بنصيحتك فعلاً لأنني مهتمة 

تحملوني قليلاً بعد

فهذا الأمر سيأخذ مني بعض الوقت إن لم يخب ظني ... 



يعطيكم العافية​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*صَلْب المسيح حقيقة لا افتراء*
*رد جون جلكرايست على كتاب أحمد ديدات " صَلْب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء" *



السؤال الثانى



> لو صح الصلب لفداء خطايا البشر
> 
> لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحيةبعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ...


​*إذا فعل الله ما تفضلت وأقترحت بعد صلب المسيح فسيكون الله في هذا الوضع غير عادل بالتأكيد*
*لماذا؟ *
*لأنه يكون قد ميز تلك الفترة من الزمن التي تلت عمل المصالحة عن تلك الفترة التي كانت قبل المصالحة ... فما ذنب هؤلاء الناس الذين عانوا من جراء الخطية الا لمجرد أنهم ولدوا قبل عمل المسيح الفدائي على الصليب؟!!*
*الأمر الثاني إذا فعل هذا الأمر لغى ارادة الانسان في قبلول العمل أو رفضه, منذ البداية كان الله يقول للأنسان وصاياه ويقول له أطعني ... منذ أن أوجد شجرة نهاه عن الأكل منها ولكنها ظلت أمامه في وسط الجنة تعلن ان الانسان يقبل طاعة الله أو تعلن رفضه طاعة الله إذا مد يده وأكل منها ... *
*هناك حقيقه هامة وهي أن الله فوق الزمان, ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان جاء وعمل المصالحة ... لكي يستفيد من هذه المصالحة البشر جميعاً ... سواء بعد صلب المسيح أو قبل صلب المسيح, فكل من أطاع الله في حدود الأعلان المعطى له نستطيع أن نقول أن تصالح مع الله وسيجد الجزاء الرائع بدخوله ملكوت السموات (الجنة) في نهاية المطاف ... كيف سيدخل؟ على حساب دم المسيح سواء عرف به او لم يعرف ... المطلوب منه الطاعة على حسب الأعلان المقدم له*
*فأبراهيم خليل الله دخل السماء ليس من واقع اعماله ولكن على حساب المصالحة التي قام بها المسيح فالمسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للسماء ... ما بعد قيامة المسيح أصبح مسؤولية البشر أكبر في التصديق والقبول, لأن العمل قد تم بالفعل ... التمرد على عمل الله هو ما  يبعدنا عن العلاقة الحقيقية مع الله, فإذا قبلنا عمل المسيح يرسل لنا معزيا رائعا هو الروح القدس الذي يساعدنا على اتمام وصاياه ويكون شفيعا لنا أمام الله ... فإذا أطعنا حصدنا على امتيازات ارضيه لا يشعر بها من لم يطع, وفي النهاية تكون المكافأة ... اتمنى أن يكون ردي واضحاً. *

​للاستاذ عماد حنا


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يناير 2009)

ان كنت من محبى المعرفة لا الجدال ارجو الرجوع الى(فقط أضغط على الاسم وأقرأ)​*الكفارة في المفهوم المسيحي** (كفاية موت الموسيح لخلاص الخاطي)*
أضغط على اسم الكتاب سيتم التحميل

اعلان الله عن ذاته
الله بين الفلسفة والمسيحية

الله ذاته ونوع وحدانيته
قيامة المسيح والأدلة على صدقها
كيف تنتفع بكفارة المسيح
لزوم كفارة المسيح

عقيدة المسيحيين في المسيح
http://www.mediafire.com/?yys9ew0gb45


معظم تساؤلاتك ستجد اجابتها فى هذه الكتب


----------

